# Occasional vomiting but only after eating chicken...



## Coffee (Sep 3, 2012)

Little bit of background - Alfie has been on Raw for about 3 and 1/2 months now and all is going fine. He started with chicken and has always enjoyed it in whatever form I give it to him in... carcasses, quarters or necks. He will have each of these once or twice a week.

However... he has vomited up his entire meal 3 times now in the last 10 days and I'm starting to feel a bit concerned :frown:

First time... chicken quarter.
Second time... 2 chicken carcasses
Third time (this morning)... chicken necks

Can you see a theme here? 

If he went back and re-ate it I wouldn't be so worried... I'd just think he was eating it too fast. But he has NO interest at all in re-eating it. The vomiting is very soon after eating... within 5 minutes. 

Would you be worried? Should I stop feeding him chicken? Really don't want to have to do that as it's cheap and it never causes poop issues (Alfie has quite a sensitive stomach and had a lot of runny poops before starting Raw) plus he does seem to still really enjoy it 

Thanks to anyone who can advise :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry. Sounds like classic regurgitation to me, and a shy/bashful dog. My Bailey was like that when she first regurgitated her meals...she wanted to eat it again but was "embarrassed" about it enough to keep her from eating it again. I noticed that when I would ignore her completely....like it never happened at all she would go back and eat it. What kind of reaction do you have when he does this? Do you try to coax him into eating it again?


----------



## Coffee (Sep 3, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> I wouldn't worry. Sounds like classic regurgitation to me, and a shy/bashful dog. My Bailey was like that when she first regurgitated her meals...she wanted to eat it again but was "embarrassed" about it enough to keep her from eating it again. I noticed that when I would ignore her completely....like it never happened at all she would go back and eat it. What kind of reaction do you have when he does this? Do you try to coax him into eating it again?


Thanks for the reply DaneMama :smile:

The first time he did it I sort of hovered around him saying "oh dear, poor Alfie" :redface: but the 2nd time I didn't even notice he'd done it as it was in the garden. This morning I did try and coax him to re-eat it but he was having none of it  I left it there on the floor for about half an hour and he sniffed at it a couple of times but then backed away. I had to clean it up in the end... we were all trying to get ready for school and it was right in the middle of the kitchen floor and someone was going to step in it eventually! I don't know if I'm doing the right thing... maybe I should just totally ignore him/it?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would totally ignore him/it if/when it happens again. If this continues let us know!


----------



## Coffee (Sep 3, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> I would totally ignore him/it if/when it happens again. If this continues let us know!


Okay will do! Thanks... will keep you posted :smile:


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

The rare time the boys throw anything up they always re eat it between them, so if he does re eat it, leave him to it. Agree with Danemama ignore him and don't fuss about him and see if that will encourage him to re eat it!


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Normally, I would suggest the sa,e. however, I have a chicken intolerant girl ad she did the same thing...once it eventually got bad enought that her whole face swelled and I had to take her to the e vet. Just watch your dog and make sure there is no sign of allergy or intolerance. If not, he's just being bashful


----------



## Coffee (Sep 3, 2012)

Cheers Pogo and mheath0429. He's got chicken necks for his breakfast again this morning so we'll see.... am really hoping he's not intolerant to chicken! I don't think he is as he has been eating it very happily since starting raw but you never know I suppose. Will keep a close eye on him of course and will be waiting to see what happens with this morning's chicken!


----------

